# Diesel Heating whine



## nigee (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi just fired up my Diesel heater up and its now making a strange whiring like a plane is this normal or is something wrong any idears thanks


----------



## steven2002 (Sep 12, 2012)

Pretty normal I'm afraid..things normally quieten a bit after the thermostat temp is reached....
The first time I used mine it was a bit disconcerting with the noise and all the lights flickering....


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

They do sound like a jet engine when they start up. You can get a muffler/silencer for the exhaust which will help a lot.

Great heaters though.


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

First time I turned mine on , I thought I was being attacked by the RAF ,lol.

Gary


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Lovely sound. You can just *hear* yourself being warm.

Harvey


----------

